# need re assurance xx



## CarlaDx (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi, I'm new to fertility friends, don't understand all you abbreviations yet but thought id share our story and see what happens, had a look through some threads, so many brave ladies out there and this looks a great place for support and advice.
So... my husband has been diagnosed with azoospermia, we were hoping it was obstructive and we could retrieve some surgically and we have been all geared up for ivf with icsi. Yesterday we got the horrible news that hormone levels show it is non-obstructive and our clinic do not recommend we bother trying SSR, and go straight for donor sperm. The thing is out of all the SA we have had they have found 1 or 2 sperms here and there.....
Docs are recommending trying iui with DS first, then progress to IVF for better success rates. On the day of my egg collection, with our DS at the ready, my husband can produce another sample - on the off chance theres a couple of sperm we could use instead through icsi? 
What im worried about is if he doesnt deliver on the day - we are going to be so upset all over again and he'll feel hes failed me again! Alternatives - just go for iui with donor sperm, and dont have to take all the drugs when i dont need to? Or, go straight for ivf and hope he can produce a sperm on the day?? decisions decisions!!! so worried that il pin all my hope on that happening and be devastated when i come round from the op and they say no - they've used the DS instead. 
my hubby is 100% fine with DS in the long run, he will be an amazing dad and lve our baby no matter what, just worried about actually doing it - that yuk factor is still there a bit for both of us. 
If anyone can recomend particular threads that may be helpful - or any success stories that are familiar, i would be so grateful xx

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=303056.0#ixzz2MwhnGQ2O


----------

